# Below Griggs Dam



## yuwen (Oct 29, 2017)

I am not an experienced angler who fishes for smallies and I wanted to know if the below dam area of griggs is even worth going to right now. Also if anyone has any tips I WOULD REALLY appreciate them.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Put your time in below there and it's worth it. Don't expect to show up once or twice and knock them dead. But yeah, there's definitely Fish in there. Bring waders and be safe.


----------



## yuwen (Oct 29, 2017)

acklac7 said:


> Put your time in below there and it's worth it. Don't expect to show up once or twice and knock them dead. But yeah, there's definitely Fish in there. Bring waders and be safe.


Thanks for the info. 
What I really wanted to know is if its too cold for the fish to be around there and if I should fish the spillway.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

yuwen said:


> Thanks for the info.
> What I really wanted to know is if its too cold for the fish to be around there and if I should fish the spillway.


No, not too cold at all. Next two weeks should be prime. Look for fish busting Shad downstream.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

I am planning on being there Sunday morning if things work out. Going after catfish and saugeye or bass. Not a Griggs expert, the fishing pressure there has kept me away but resently I have decided to give it a chance.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

It's not the pressure you need to worry about, it's the time on the water. There's really no substitute. Griggs can be a fickle beast.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> It's not the pressure you need to worry about, it's the time on the water. There's really no substitute. Griggs can be a fickle beast.


Like you know anything about Griggs .

Seriously though it’s super hot and cold through that stretch. Sometimes you’ll get 50 fish sometimes you’ll get none. Learning the gauges and habits of the river species you’re targeting will increase your odds a bit.


----------



## yuwen (Oct 29, 2017)

Cats1967 said:


> I am planning on being there Sunday morning if things work out. Going after catfish and saugeye or bass. Not a Griggs expert, the fishing pressure there has kept me away but resently I have decided to give it a chance.


How was it this morning


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

For any of you who don't already know, you can also go to the frisbee golf course where there is a long stretch of river below the dam. The entrance is near the intersection with Lane Avenue. That used to be a campground.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Started wading around 10 am up near the dam. Was tossing Big Joshy 2.75 minnow. Tried pink slush, bass candy, and silktreuse. Also tried a 4 in Berkley power worm. There was two other guys there, didn't see anyone catching anything. Went down to the frisbee golf course for about an hour and gave up. Water is up and there is good flow now.


----------



## yuwen (Oct 29, 2017)

Cats1967 said:


> Started wading around 10 am up near the dam. Was tossing Big Joshy 2.75 minnow. Tried pink slush, bass candy, and silktreuse. Also tried a 4 in Berkley power worm. There was two other guys there, didn't see anyone catching anything. Went down to the frisbee golf course for about an hour and gave up. Water is up and there is good flow now.


I just went I don't know if that was a good time or not and all I caught was a saugeye at the frisbee golf course. I caught it on a berkley swimbait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

yuwen said:


> I just went I don't know if that was a good time or not and all I caught was a saugeye at the frisbee golf course. I caught it on a berkley swimbait.


This time of year anytime is a good time to go. Thats why its my favorite time of year. For almost any species right now you can more then likely find a bite 24 hours a day if you find the right situation. 

If you guys keep exploring/scouting/fishing down there your going to start putting things together and catching more fish on consistsnt basis. Take it one section at a time an start over come spring and re-learn e sections. Remember what the flow was when you do good or bad in a paricular spot. When the waters super low take some pics of exposed rock bars sandbars big boulders anything that might be fishy. 
I dont catch a lot of sciota fish because ive never taken anytime to learn the sciota. 
But once you learn it,its a VERY GOOD fishery.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

it took me a whole year of going to Scioto and watching other people catch fish finally I put the puzzle pieces together and I can go make a milk run and put a nice Stringer of Saugeye together on most occasions I have learned to keep my eyes on the water gauges and adjust accordingly


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

A kayak can be your best friend!!!


----------

